# How much anchovy paste?



## passioncook

I am going to make a caesar salad dressing and the recipe calls for 4 anchovy filets.  I have anchovy paste in the pantry.  Will this work?  And if so, how much paste to equal 4 filets?

Thanks!


----------



## YT2095

2 heaped teaspoons should be about right, but mash it up in some evoo 1`st, as it`s a bit clumpy and may not mix well and evenly otherwise.

doesn`t it say on the tube though?


----------



## jennyema

I'd recommend starting at 1t and then adding more till you think it tastes right.  Sometimes the paste can be a bit strong.


----------



## Uncle Bob

If it is the type in a tube (like tooth paste) I've found it to be a stronger, more intense flavor etc. Maybe start with a small amount and add to suit your taste. 

Fun!


----------



## Katie H

I use anchovy paste in my Caesar dressing.  I probably use between 1 and 2 teaspoons.  As others have recommended, start with the smallest quantity and add more as your taste dictates.


----------



## ChefJune

jennyema said:


> I'd recommend starting at 1t and then adding more till you think it tastes right. Sometimes the paste can be a bit strong.


 
I agree with jemmyema... you can always add a bit more, but it's not so easy to take too much out.


----------



## passioncook

jennyema said:


> I'd recommend starting at 1t and then adding more till you think it tastes right. Sometimes the paste can be a bit strong.


 
Holy cow!  That *is* strong stuff!  I have never had it before.  I used 1 tsp and probably could've done with less!  

The whole dressing though was soo dang salty.    Is that how it's supposed to be?  I've never made it from scratch before.


----------



## ChefJune

Anchovies are synonymous with salt!  When I use them in anything, it's pretty much assured I won't be adding additional salt.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Next time use the Anchovy Filets...Maybe 1/2 of what your recipe calls for. If that gives you the Anchovy flavor you want then you can then add or not add salt depending on the volume of dressing you are making. I personally don't like the the paste, but when I'm caught without filets...I figure about 1/4 inch of paste per filet as a starting point!

Enjoy!


----------



## YT2095

I gather this stuff is Concentrated then, and not Gram for Gram by Mass?

I`v had some like that in the past and love it spread on toast, exactly this stuff in the picture here: Gentleman's Relish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## auntdot

Gosh, when I have an ingredient like that I take a small bit and taste it.

That taste may not tell you how much to add, but it well tell you how strong the tastes are.

And as always taste as you are cooking.


----------



## carrot

I use the paste too.  That way you can control the taste really well.


----------



## Walt Bulander

*Another substitute*

I never seem to have either filets or paste on hand.
I substitute a little Vietnamize fish sauce (Nuc Mam) which I always keep on hand. 1/4 to 1/2 tsp to start. At that amount, it is very subtle, but adds some of the anchovy flavor. It comes in liter bottles for about 3 bucks, and, in spite of using it regularly, I usually throw out half of it and replace it, when it hits expiration in about 3 years.

My favorite is 3 crabs brand. Squid brand is also good.

Just don't smell it in the bottle. Kinda pungeant


----------



## SixSix210

You can always add a bit more, but getting anchovy paste out of a dressing is not going to be fun.  Start small and add to taste.


----------



## Chef Kenny

*Anchovy vs. paste research*

[FONT=&quot]I joined here just to add to this discussion. This was the best discussion I found online so here I am. Looks like I should look around here a bit because I do and have interest on many topics discussed here.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I could not find a specific forum topic that fit this subject exactly so I am making my contribution here, where I found this originally.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Info is all over the place on this question. It is very aggravating that manufacturers of anchovy paste don’t tell you what the equivalents are. I have Amore’ brand anchovy paste in the pantry right now…nothing on the package, nothing on the web site about recipe equivalents…it’s really dumb for them not to provide this to the consumer, because it helps and if a person uses too much once, they may never buy it again.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I have searched a bit on this topic and it appears even the fine cooking magazines refuse to be specific on paste/anchovy equivalents from my findings. Oh, people love to write about it, but do not delve in to specifics. Just that it adds an unctuous umami flavor to recipes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Amore’, that brand I have right now doesn’t even have a number to call, just a contact form where they want your name, address, phone number, bank account and SSN of your first born just to send them a question (OK the last two were a frustrated exaggeration).[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]There is a recipe on the inside of the Amore’ box for Caesar Salad. Not a recipe I follow because I use eggs in mine. It calls for 2 TABLESPOONS for one recipe of one head of romaine…yep I read it four times and checked the website too…2 TABLESPOONS! Granted the ingredients also say salt, sunflower oil and olive oil and I haven’t opened one to see how “loose” or “oily” it may be.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]It is possible that different manufacturers have different levels of “filler” or additives that could affect the potency and flavor. Also I have read that anchovy paste is made from anchovies that were too inferior to sell whole, so there’s an argument for using actual anchovies. Problem for me is I use them in fits and spurts, not all the time, so that’s why I love the paste….easy peasy. Same with tomato paste.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Using Caesar Salad recipes as a basis, it looks like recipes call for anywhere from two to five or six anchovies per one head of romaine recipes. So with that knowledge, like smart folks here have advised; this is a “taste thing” and your mileage may vary from product to product. Even anchovies can vary in size from can, to jar, to…whatever…[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Two places I found that have the guts to actually put out there what they deem as “equivalent” are What’s cooking America and About.com.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]But What’s Cooking America contradicts itself to the tune of 50% or 200% depending on the way you look at it. They say mashed anchovies are the exact equivalent of anchovy paste 1 teaspoon mashed anchovies = 1 teaspoon anchovy paste. But then also says 1 anchovy fillet = 1/2 teaspoon mashed anchovy, then turn right around and say 1/2 teaspoon anchovy paste = 2 anchovy fillets.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Again, it appears “your mileage may vary” on this stuff.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]About.com also says 1 anchovy fillet = 1/2 teaspoon anchovy paste AND 1 teaspoon mashed anchovies = 1 teaspoon anchovy paste. BUT adds the caveat, “but remember the paste has added vinegar and spices and is milder in flavor.” (Note that Uncle Bob, “Chef Extraordinaire” contradicts this earlier in this thread and he feels the flavor is stronger in his experience).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]My Amore’ brand has no vinegar or spices other than salt, so there’s the “your mileage may vary” again.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Anchovy Recipes, Anchovy Paste Recipes, Whats Cooking America[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Anchovy Equivalents, Measures, and Substitutions[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]For me, I will stick with the “1 anchovy fillet = 1/2 teaspoon anchovy paste” formula for now. I have both anchovies and paste in the pantry. Someday I will mash some anchovies and do my own experiment, including taste potency equivalent. Maybe I’ll post it here if I start frequenting this site.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]My Caesar Dressing recipe uses three anchovies so that would be 1 ½ teaspoon. I have used paste before but like a fool didn’t make notes on my recipe.  I probably used less than 1 ½ teaspoon because it looks like so much and I don’t want the dressing to be fishy.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]My Green Goddess recipe uses 2 anchovies. If you don’t make Green Goddess, you are missing out on one of the finest dressings of all. It’s the original dressing for the old school “wedge salad” but it is my favorite overall dressing. I grow parsley and usually end up with parsley “bushes” and discovered Green Goddess trying to use it.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I started my search for this topic today because I plan to make Shrimp Fra Diavolo. A recipe I found on America’s Test Kitchen, my favorite source for food tech. They really solve a lot of problems and do great product testing. I wish the full membership wasn’t so expensive though, but you get the current year’s show recipes for free if you sign up.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I DVR the PBS TV show. You can learn a lot watching it.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Here’s the recipe link: https://www.americastestkitchen.com/recipes/7680-shrimp-fra-diavolo?ref=Recipe_feature_19#[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]That recipe could have landed me in the seafood forum topic but I could not decide where to share this research I did. I hope this is helpful or at least entertaining for some folks.[/FONT]


----------



## dcSaute

oh dear.  using paste out of a tube I working in "inches of squirt...."


----------



## Addie

Thanks Chef Kenny. Your post was entertaining along with educational. The only usage I have ever seen for anchovy paste or filets is in Italian cooking. I have friends that wouldn't dream of making a tomato sauce without one or the other. 

Now welcome to DC. As you have seen I am sure, this place is full of very useful information. And you have now added to it. What better way to join an internet discussion. Glad to see you here.


----------



## puffin3

To be frank anchovy paste is basically the 'dredges' cleaned up after whole anchovies have been canned in countries like VN. There is no faster way to turn someone off a classic Caesar salad then to use anchovy paste. Just don't bother making the salad.
There is literally zero comparison between best quality jarred anchovies like Ortiz from Spain and the stuff you buy in a tube from VN.
Really. It's like serving someone powdered eggs compared to free range eggs.


----------



## Chef Kenny

dcSaute,

  I never thought of “inches of squirt” as a measurement! That falls in to the category of “eyeballing it” which I do a heck of a lot of. I’m trying to do less of it so I can more accurately reproduce certain dishes, but it goes against another methodology I have in my head of being able to look at what I have on hand and create a great meal with no recipe at all. Both have their merits. 

  Addie, 

  Thanks for the welcome! That’s a good point about anchovy being a very Italian ingredient. I make Kimchi at home, and a lot of recipes for Kimchi include shrimp paste and even raw oysters. Even though I love raw oysters on the half shell, I can’t bring myself to use them in a countertop fermented recipe like Kimchi. BUT, many recipes also include fish sauce, which of course is anchovy based or similarly fish concentrated base. Now that you mention this “Italian only” thing, I might have to try using some anchovy paste in my Kimchi for that bit of umami my kimchi lacks because I don’t use shrimp paste or sauce.

  Thanks for prodding my head to a new idea.

  puffin3,

  I totally get the highbrow point of view on food ingredients. I would love to stock my fridge with nothing but organic and products from Whole Foods and the like, but not only do I not have that kind of money, I also come from a totally different point of view that you CAN make very good food with not necessarily the “toppest” of top line ingredients. A good cook can work wonders with whatever he or she has available.

  But then again, along with finer foods; I also enjoy a couple good Nathan’s hot dogs once in a while as well as some good ole Carolina liver pudding, liver mush, scrapple and good boudin of which I also make and stuff my own at home. So I’m no stranger to the “butcher floor scraps” foods that many raise their noses high in the air and extend pinky’s as they rise above such “tripe”.

  As far as not even making the Caesar Salad. I have to respectfully disagree. Maybe you can make me a salad dressing that will make me walk away from any other forgeries and perhaps I’m just not refined enough to know the difference; but I have made dressings WITH anchovy paste that I cannot tell the difference from when I used anchovies…but then again I have never spent the money on Ortiz. I do know that I have made dressings that are at least as good if not better than some I have had at restaurants that purport to be somewhat upscale and very proud of their chefs. In fact, I have yet to encounter a Green Goddess dressing anywhere that is as good as what I make. In my opinion of course.

  With that said, you have set a fresh challenge in my head. I will in fact buy some Ortiz anchovies. Do you use the canned or jarred, or does it matter? They look delicious. I can eat anchovies literally straight up. If these are THAT good I may make room in my budget for a taste of the good stuff…and you may in fact convert me.

  Thanks for commenting to all.


----------



## taxlady

I can't taste the difference between anchovy fillets and anchovy paste. I use they same units of measure as dcSaute, inches of paste. I figure two to three inches of paste = 1 anchovy fillet.

Chef Kenny, you are so right about Green Goddess dressing. My husband is famous for his, among our friends. They love it whether he uses anchovy fillets or paste. BTW, I now buy anchovy fillets in a jar. They stay fresh for a long time, as opposed to the ones in the can, once the can is opened. I just make sure to top up the oil as I take fillets out of the jar, so they are always submerged. They go off when exposed to air.

Puffin, I don't know what kind of anchovy paste you have come across. It doesn't sound like the stuff I buy.


----------



## puffin3

I have a tube of 'Gia' Italian AP in the fridge. It is pretty good and I use it in all savory dishes to add a very subtle back-note.
I used jarred Ortiz anchovies specifically when making a Caesar salad.
I also top up the jar with OO.
As with of lot of canned/jarred fish products there is a distinct range in quality.
I had the misfortune to taste direct from a tube some VN anchovy paste. If I had a cat I don't think it would eat the VN anchovy paste it was that rotten/vile tasting.


----------



## Chef Kenny

Note to self...taste the product before use! Very good advice.

I just tasted a freshly popped tube of the Amore' paste. It tastes pretty much like all anchovies I've had. I just put a little on my finger and tasted it. Pretty mild actually, I could spread this stuff on a cracker and eat it.

A sip of water and almost zero after taste.

It was a good price for a pack of 2 on Amazon.


----------



## tenspeed

I can’t speak about paste, but I’ve tried both the tinned anchovies ($1.25 at the supermarket) and the jarred anchovies from Italy ($4.50 at the little Italian specialty store).  No comparison.  The Italian anchovies are waaayyyy better.  As previously mentioned, just cover them with OO and store in the refrigerator.


----------



## Chef Kenny

tenspeed said:


> I can’t speak about paste, but I’ve tried both the tinned anchovies ($1.25 at the supermarket) and the jarred anchovies from Italy ($4.50 at the little Italian specialty store).  No comparison.  The Italian anchovies are waaayyyy better.  As previously mentioned, just cover them with OO and store in the refrigerator.




I have no doubt they are better. I plan to check it out for sure.


----------



## puffin3

As in pretty much everything "you get what you pay for". Anchovies are no exception.
Using jarred anchovies in a Caesar salad is like using unsalted clarified butter in a Beurre Blanc. Using cheap anchovy paste in a Caesar salad is like using margarine in a Beurre Blanc.


----------



## Chef Kenny

So...I want to eat at YOUR restaurant so I can taste what food is supposed to taste like. 

I would also like to borrow your bank account please...so I can buy only the best...of everything...


----------



## puffin3

Chef Kenny said:


> So...I want to eat at YOUR restaurant so I can taste what food is supposed to taste like.
> 
> I would also like to borrow your bank account please...so I can buy only the best...of everything...


Take it easy pal. Five posts and you're putting up snarky posts. Pro Tip: That's doesn't fly on this forum.
The thread starter was simply asking how much anchovy paste to use on a CS.
The thread drifted a little.
I'm no foodie elitist. 95% of the meals I cook are simple cheap and basic using fresh in-season local ingredients.
But some dishes are greatly enhanced by using best quality ingredients. 
The classic CS didn't get the reputation it has, when served in high-end restaurants, by using cheap ingredients.
 A jar of best quality anchovies is less expensive than some coffees sold at Starbucks.
 It's a matter of priorities.


----------



## Chef Kenny

The written word is often inflected by the reader and the reader's perception and mood.

Firstly, I would like to taste really good food made by someone. I always do. I wasn't joking or "snarking". Sounds like you know what you are doing and do it well.

As far as the bank account...that was a joke. Tongue in cheek. I plan to try upper scale anchovies as a result of your comments.

Didn't mean to hijack the thread. I was on this subject myself looking at a recipe and thought my findings may be helpful.

I'll try to be more thoughtful of how my words may come across. I have no idea what I'm getting in to with the personalities on this site. A solid back and forth is good, but unintentionally insulting someone will not get me where I want to be.

Thank you


----------



## GotGarlic

Kenny, a winkie can be helpful in adding inflection to your words  And the thread is seven years old, so no worries about hijacking it


----------



## Chef Kenny

GotGarlic said:


> Kenny, a winkie can be helpful in adding inflection to your words  And the thread is seven years old, so no worries about hijacking it



Thanks GG,

I never thought of that at the moment. That's why  emoticons were invented, so people didn't take things wrong. I was using  the quick reply which doesn't have them.  If I was trying to be snarky you would have had to wipe the "snark" off  of your monitor. I have the ability to rip in to it pretty well if I  want. Last thing I want to do is tick people off on a site I joined to  learn and share.

I  should not have engaged Puffin in the first place. It was clear his/or  her POV from the get-go 

And on the subject of using anchovy  paste, I will continue to use it regardless. My dressings and recipes  taste just fine. I have never "turned anyone off from the classic Caesar  salad"...I see clean plates every time I make it.

With  that said, my local World Market had only this jarred anchovies. They  look delicious. I will taste them later. They seem more worthy of  straight up eating rather than using for umami in recipes, but clearly  my taste and culinary knowledge is not highly refined. Knowing me I will  eat them right out of the jar. Puffin did pique my interest in checking  up the quality scale on this, so I will be on this adventure for a bit.


----------



## puffin3

Just curious.
You quoted someone on this forum as posting: "turned anyone off from the classic Caesar salad"..
Who put that up?


----------



## Chef Kenny

Hey Puffin, I'm not here to be in a urinating match with you; so I'd like to move on to learning and sharing. I'm sure you are very good at what you do and I can learn a lot from you.

Mine was a reference quote, referring to your first comment back on page 2 of this thread. You basically poo-pooed anyone using paste for Caesar Salad. I get that this is your POV, but I am apparently unrefined of palette enough to not know this, along with everyone I have fed my food to.

Your adamant comments have in fact gotten me to follow your input and as you can see I have already begun my research in to this as a result. So thank you for the inspiration 

Being a reference quote and not a direct quote is why I used only quotation marks. But here is the part of your comment I was alluding to in full proper quote format:


puffin3 said:


> There is no faster way to turn someone off a  classic Caesar salad then to use anchovy paste. Just don't bother making  the salad.



It's possible you may feel I haven't turned anyone off the the classic Caesar Salad because if I use paste, you would not consider it classic? At any rate, I have used both, and the dressings have all been very good  albeit maybe not "technically correct" to the trained chef.


----------



## puffin3

Quotation vs Reference Citation? » Student Learning and Support
 Last post on this thread.


----------



## TeriBeck

*Green goddess dressing*

I love green goddess dressing. I also recently made homemade Caesar dressing for the first time and was wondering about the equivalent. I use Amore paste as well. Maybe I will buy a jar of anchovies now that I see they will keep for a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## RCJoe

One of the best threads I've read here in awhile.  Really in my interest.
My folks always kept a tube of AP on hand and used it often when I was growing up.  

I've always seen it as an intuitive action where within a couple or three additions would yield the flavor desired.

And thumbs up to Green Goddess.  A friend used to make an incredible party dip with it too.


----------



## taxlady

TeriBeck said:


> I love green goddess dressing. I also recently made homemade Caesar dressing for the first time and was wondering about the equivalent. I use Amore paste as well. Maybe I will buy a jar of anchovies now that I see they will keep for a reasonable amount of time.


We figure about the a squeeze of paste the length of an anchovy (2-3 inches) for each anchovy in the recipe. Yes, we have Amore anchovy paste, yes, we use it in green goddess dressing. I also have anchovies in a jar. Be sure to top up the oil so the anchovies are submerged. I don't know why they keep so much better in a jar than in an open tin covered in aluminium foil. More airtight, I guess. I always try to keep both forms on hand. Sometimes it's just easier to use the paste and the ingredients are simple: anchovy, salt, sunflower seed oil, olive oil.


----------



## pepperhead212

Welcome to the forum!  

I much prefer the anchovies to the paste.  The ones in the jars are preferable, but the large tins of them are also better than those little cans.  I buy the larger tins, then transfer them to a wide mouthed mason jar, covering them with oil.  They keep until I use them up.


----------

